# Ogólne > Badania >  Co może ozanczać niski wynik hemogolobiny i hematokrytów a żelazo i wit. B12 w normie

## martix84

Witam serdecznie,
niepokoją mnie wyniki badań tz. niska hemoglobina 10,7 g/dl oraz hematokryt 32,8 %. Mam 29 lat i jestem kobietą. Lekarz zlecił mi wykonania następnych badań: żelazo i wit.B12. Wyniki: żelazo 81,6; wit.B12 440,20.
Nie wiem jakie jeszcze badania powinnam zrobić żeby znaleźć przyczynę niskiej hemoglobiny. Dodam że hematokryt mam po niżej normy od jakiś 3 lat (od urodzenia dziecka, a w sumie w ciąży też miałam anemię), ale hemoglobina była zazwyczaj 12-12,5. W lutym wynik był już niższy hemoglobiny bo 11,6 (a mam zapisane, że norma od 11,5).
Reszta wyników morfologii w granicach normy:
WBC 4,1
LYM% 36,4
MON% 5,3
GRA% 57,9
LYM# 1.50
MON# 0,20
GRA# 2,4
RBC 3,89 
HGB 10,7 g/dl
HCT 32,8 %
MCV 27,4 um3
MCHC 32,5 g/dl
RDW 13,5 %
PLT 209 
MPV 7,7
PCT 0,162 %
PDW 13,3 %

Proszę o odpowiedź dlaczego jeszcze ta hemoglobina może być taka niska i jakie badania zrobić jeszcze w tym kierunku.
Dodam że kwas foliowy brałam przez ostatnie 2 miesiące (słyszałam, że jego brak może powodować niską hemoglobinę) bo planuję z mężem następne dzieciątko, ale przy obecnych wynikach jest to wykluczone (nie wiem czy to istotne - w zeszłym roku poroniłam dwa razy w 7 i 9 miesiącu - nie rozwinął się zarodek).
Czekam na odpowiedź,
Pozdrawiam

----------

